# Is the tohatsu 50 4S nmea 2000 compatible?



## tjtfishon

I saw this post and was interested myself. I reached out to Tohatsu and got an answer in less than one business day

You will need several pieces to connect your Lowrance depth finder to the Tohatsu MFS50A motor. You will need a engine drop cable and a Tee fitting if you currently have NMEA 2000 wiring in the boat. This will connect the motor to the NMEA backbone. If you don’t have a NMEA backbone already ran in the boat you will have to add that. This is the part needed to do that and connect to the motor. Plus you will need to know if your Lowrance came with a drop cable that would go to the back bone or not.


9999HN0869 DIGITAL HARNESS, ENGINE TO BACKBONE, 6 METER MSRP $116.67

3KY761200M BATTERY CABLE TO POWER BACKBONE MSRP $44.87

3KY761510M TEE CONNECTOR MSRP $41.63 QUANTITY OF THREE NEEDED TO CREAT A BACKBONE.

3KY761520M TERMINATOR (FEMALE) MSRP $27.78

3KY761530M TERMINATOR (MALE) MSRP $27.78


The Tees and Terminators are standard NMEA 2000 and can be purchased by anyone who sells NMEA 2000 components including Lowrance. The engine to backbone drop cable will have to be purchased through a Tohatsu dealer either locally or online.


----------



## Cheaponthefly

Saltychicken said:


> Hey guys just curious if anyone has any info with the tohatsu 50hp 4s being compatible with nmea 2000. Trying to see if it's possible to link to the new simrad go9xse to the motor. Thanks


Gonna dog this one Back up, did you ever get it connected saltychicken? I’m curious as to what data the engine gives you just by connecting it and not adding any other n2k sensors anywhere else. I can’t find info on this anywhere. Thx!


----------



## Freakforeats

I have installed 2-n2k networks on msf50’s. It’s pretty much plug and play simple. On my GO7 XSE I get 
-RPM
-Oil Temp
-Hours
-Fuel Rate
-Fuel economy (gps)
In case anyone else is curious.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Bumping this for anyone looking to install a backbone. I was able to make a cheap third party Honda NMEA drop cable work with the Tohatsu MFS50. $50 instead of the $120 that boats.net wants for the Tohatsu part.


----------



## TDC1626

jmrodandgun said:


> Bumping this for anyone looking to install a backbone. I was able to make a cheap third party Honda NMEA drop cable work with the Tohatsu MFS50. $50 instead of the $120 that boats.net wants for the Tohatsu part.


JM - can you provide some info on what part number and where you got the third party NMEA engine cable part? I’m trying to do the same thing for my MFS40. Thanks in advance...


----------



## tgjoiner

JM - Are you referring to the oceanic systems honda drop cable?


----------



## tgjoiner

FYI, the $50 oceanic systems Honda drop cable works with my MFS50


----------



## David de Regt

Just to verify, this is the Oceanic Systems 3852-1? Found for 38$ at NavStore. 

Any idea if this works on an MFS30C? Not sure where the other end of that connector is hiding in the wiring jumble in our new AB dinghy.


----------



## tgjoiner

Yep, that's the one

Not sure if it's compatible with the 30. On my 50 the nmea pigtail was on the front of the engine under a plastic cover alongside the main wiring harnesses interface with the engine (ref. picture)
The nmea pigtail just had a dummy cap on it.


----------



## David de Regt

Ah damn. I don’t think the 30 has the connector there. It specifically has the many-pin port on the ECU for the TOCS, but I didn’t see anything like the 6-pin that the NMEA thing appears to be. Will have to check that spot specifically next time I’m out at the boat. Thanks!


----------



## redfish5

Looking into this as well. I read the NMEA 2000 cable needs power, but can’t use the same terminals as a your starting battery? Do you have to run these to a separate “house” battery? At the moment, I just have the 1 cranking battery which also powers my tabs, pumps, etc...


----------



## David de Regt

Read up on NMEA 2000 networks in general for it to make more sense. This adapter is just a "device" on the N2k network, it isn't "powered" in the sense you're thinking. You power the N2k network separately with a power "device", then terminate both ends of the network. Your chartplotter is just another device on the network. But you need to build a full network for this to help you at all. It's ~60$ in parts to build your first network to support this thing.


----------



## tgjoiner

David is correct, the t-connectors (item 7) and terminators (items 5 and 6) form the "backbone" for the network. You can connect any compatible device to this network through drop cables, such as the engine (item 2).
Item 3 is your power cable for the system - you don't need a separate battery for this. I have a terminal block in my console I powered from. If you have a chart plotter you can connect the power cable to the same location.
You can add as many compatible devices as you want to the network with additional t-connectors and drop cables for each


----------



## tgjoiner

David de Regt said:


> Ah damn. I don’t think the 30 has the connector there. It specifically has the many-pin port on the ECU for the TOCS, but I didn’t see anything like the 6-pin that the NMEA thing appears to be. Will have to check that spot specifically next time I’m out at the boat. Thanks!


Just checked the MFS30C parts catalog, the part number for the drop cable is the same as my MFS50 (3KY-76131-0). So the oceanic cable should work - just need to locate the pigtail. I'd assume its in the same spot as mine but could be wrong. I'll try to remember and take a picture of mine when I get home.


----------



## BudT

Thanks to those who posted up in this thread. After dicking around with a mini tach, I put this in, much better! I already had a backbone starter kit, had to order the Honda engine drop mentioned above, the Humminbird Black Box, and a couple of cables. To anyone considering a Humminbird, the Helix requires the black box for N2K the Onix does not.


----------



## David de Regt

FWIW, I got this all working a couple weeks ago, but forgot to post confirmation up here and what the final set of parts is:

3NV761330 is a short (maybe 1.5-ish foot) cable that plugs into the TOCS connector on the ECU and converts it into some 6 pin output. Had to talk to my Tohatsu rep to get that part number. Cost 58$ taxed/shipped from boats.net.

Then I got the Oceanic Systems 3852-3 (3 meter version), to run from the 6-pin exit of that above cable to behind the dash. Cost 48$ shipped from NavStore.

I had to cut out a little wire spot through the pigtail connector on the motor, then ran that 3 meter cable all the way down the pigtail to the console, where, on my 10.5 foot dinghy, it pretty much perfectly ran to the spot I needed to make a simple little N2K network under the chartplotter. Picked the cheapest terminators, drop cables, and power connector I could find, and I had several spare T connectors lying around. All done for around 150$ total, including N2k stuff. Now I get a bunch of data on the chartplotter. Only thing it doesn't show is trim, which is a bit surprising, but oh well.


----------



## elsillo

Thanks for the follow up!


----------



## ohg123

any chnce at all you could do us a little diagram? because i am almost following but juuuuust not quite there.

will this allow you to see "fuel remaining" based on the fuel burn calculation? because on my old evinrude etec this measurement was insanely accurate - like to the drop - of how much gas i had left.

thanks!


----------



## David de Regt

On my Garmin (I put an older 740S onto our dinghy that a friend had collecting dust), it shows the amount of fuel consumed down to the 0.1 gallon level, which I was initially excited about. However, when you turn the unit off and on again, it only stores total fuel remaining down to the nearest gallon. So, for our purposes, which mostly involve shorter trips of under a gallon, it forever showed 3 gallons remaining, so I took that measure off of our chartplotter screen and just make ourselves check the gas tank. I left the fuel consumption rate on the screen, though, so I can optimize planing speeds with different loads for fuel consumption easily. It's entirely possible another chartplotter would permanently store a higher fidelity fuel remaining total between starts which would help with that, but I don't know.


----------



## Chrisss1982

Hi all,

I was reading this tooic as i am interested in connecting my lowrance live 9 with my tohasts MFS50A. Is the plug for connecting the engine harness to the backbone the one in the picture?

Thanks. Chris


----------



## Fairweather

Chrisss1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was reading this tooic as i am interested in connecting my lowrance live 9 with my tohasts MFS50A. Is the plug for connecting the engine harness to the backbone the one in the picture?
> 
> Thanks. Chris
> View attachment 172217


That's the one. I have the Tohatsu MSF40 but it looks exactly like that. This thread was very helpful when I set up NMEA on my skiff.


----------



## Chrisss1982

Fairweather said:


> That's the one. I have the Tohatsu MSF40 but it looks exactly like that. This thread was very helpful when I set up NMEA on my skiff.


Thx my friend. To be honest I was confused because I thought that this plug wouldn't fit the NMEA plug cause it looks different.


----------



## Fairweather

Chrisss1982 said:


> Thx my friend. To be honest I was confused because I thought that this plug wouldn't fit the NMEA plug cause it looks different.
> 
> View attachment 172305


I sent you a PM. That yellow thing is a protective plug installed by the factory. It pulls out. Once it's out, the NMEA plug will fit. I stared at it for quite a while myself until I figured out what it was.


----------



## Chrisss1982

I just received the honda engine cable but it won't fit the one of the tohatsu. Do you gus have any idea? The tohatsu have 6 pins, whilst the honda cable have 5 pins


----------



## Fairweather

I believe you are looking at the ECM plug rather than the NMEA plug. You want the plug that is under a cover at the very front of the engine under the air intake. It has a latch on the front and the cover lifts off. Your cable plug looks just like mine but the engine plug in your picture is different. I've attached a couple of photos. The first photo shows the air intake, and the cover you want to remove is under that. The other photo shows the plug it goes into with the cover off. It's hard to get a real good photo of the cover itself since it is obscured by the intake.


----------



## Chrisss1982

Fairweather said:


> I believe you are looking at the ECM plug rather than the NMEA plug. You want the plug that is under a cover at the very front of the engine under the air intake. It has a latch on the front and the cover lifts off. Your cable plug looks just like mine but the engine plug in your picture is different. I've attached a couple of photos. The first photo shows the air intake, and the cover you want to remove is under that. The other photo shows the plug it goes into with the cover off. It's hard to get a real good photo of the cover itself since it is obscured by the intake.
> 
> View attachment 172864
> View attachment 172865


Thx my friend. I will give it another look tomorrow. Maybe I have missed it.

Regards


----------



## Casso26

Hey guys I have a 2018 mfs40 did anyone work out if there is a plug and play kit for lowrance system ? Looking at purchasing a hds system from lowrance


----------



## Chrisss1982

Hi friend. I have a tohatsu 50hp and last week I managed to connect the nmea on a lowrance live. I have contacted tohatsu a month ago about thos issue and they stated the following. ' Please note that MFS40/50A is NMEA 2000 compatible from serial number 013179AE and after.'

The plug is located at the front of the motor under a small cover beneath the air filter.

Regards
Chris


----------



## tcov

@Casso26 
Play n play is available. You will need the following part numbers:








And you will also need a NMEA Network cable for your Lowrance Unit.
Everything will go together like this, except the far right cable in the picture will be your network cable going to the unit.


----------



## Casso26

Righto guys just having a look at my cabling before I start purchasing a nmea kit. This is my problem. 

Near my ecu there is a 6 pin plug which has the following wire 
*red
*black
*white
*blue
*yellow
*grey 
















At the front of my engine I have a plug that only has 2 wires 
*white
*blue 
















Does the drop cable plug into the white and blue plug at the front ? If so shouldn't there be more data wires or does it just need the 2 ?

Or can I buy an adapter plug that can connect to the 6 pin plug that has 6 wires near the ECU ?

Any info you guys can give to shed some light. I'm in Australia and I'm finding it hard to get infor or even find the right plug I need to buy. 

Note my mfs40a is a tiller steer and falls into the right year for the nmea with the serial number


----------



## Fairweather

@Casso26 It's the front plug with the two wires. Believe it or not, it works with no adapter. I have it working on my MFS40.


----------



## tcov

As it’s been stated before, make sure you remove the yellow plug inside the plug..


----------



## Casso26

Awesome thanks guys. Can anyone recommend to get the cable from the current prices I have been quoted in aus. Is $370 - $540 - $700 same cable 3 different shops


----------



## tcov

Try these links, not sure about shipping cost to AU, but it has to be cheaper then what you’ve been quoted. All that’s needed is the starter kit, an additional t-connector and the Tohatsu cable.
Starter kit: NMEA 2000 Starter Kit | Accessory | Lowrance USA

Tohatsu cable: https://www.boats.net/product/tohatsu/3KY761310

Additional T Connector: NMEA 2000-T-RD Network T-Connector | Accessory | Lowrance USA


----------



## coconutgroves

I am going down this path now with a 2021 Tohatsu 50 hp and Simrad unit. I'll report back. I believe it just the micro cable kit, but after reading this it seems like I may need more.


----------



## georgiadrifter

coconutgroves said:


> I am going down this path now with a 2021 Tohatsu 50 hp and Simrad unit. I'll report back. I believe it just the micro cable kit, but after reading this it seems like I may need more.


I’m interested in how it goes. I want to add NMEA to my Tohatsu 50hp and Simrad Go7.


----------



## Capt. Moose

georgiadrifter said:


> I’m interested in how it goes. I want to add NMEA to my Tohatsu 50hp and Simrad Go7.


The above post is accurate. 
-Get the Honda cable. They come in 1-6m lengths
-Build a simple backbone. I’ll try to get you pics of mine tomorrow.


----------



## coconutgroves

georgiadrifter said:


> I’m interested in how it goes. I want to add NMEA to my Tohatsu 50hp and Simrad Go7.


Going through it now - no real progress yet.

But I did learn a few things:

The system has to be powered - this requires a power cable that hooks into the power block.
This power cable runs to the backbone, which is the bus to the devices.
Each device will hook into the backbone with their own cable. My goal is to have engine data on my GPS - so I need to two cables running to the backbone.
Devices attach to the backbone using T adapters. If no other device is after a T, you'll need a terminator to cap the signal.
Each backbone has a limit of about 18 feet before needing another power block. Not a problem on most boats under 25', but still a call out.


----------



## georgiadrifter

This has been a big help! Thanks guys!👍🏻


----------



## coconutgroves

georgiadrifter said:


> This has been a big help! Thanks guys!👍🏻


There is some good stuff on youtube that goes over the fundamentals of the system. From the bus, any NMEA 2000 device can be added and there is 2 way communication between the devices, if supported.


----------



## Casso26

Got my Honda cable finally and it works. I will be making a YouTube video over the next coming weeks. But I am wondering has anyone worked out how to get the tilt and trim data from out outboard ? The cable doesn't get data from a sender


----------



## Capt. Moose

Casso26 said:


> Got my Honda cable finally and it works. I will be making a YouTube video over the next coming weeks. But I am wondering has anyone worked out how to get the tilt and trim data from out outboard ? The cable doesn't get data from a sender


Possibly have to add sender to the engine. Plug into under the cowling then engine harness to backbone? 🤷🏽 Seems like too much work and $.


----------



## jdm72670

I found this page for tohatsu backbones. It might help.


http://tohatsubulgaria.com/Download/TOCS(Tohatsu%20Onboard%20Communication%20System).pdf


----------



## CKEAT

tcov said:


> Try these links, not sure about shipping cost to AU, but it has to be cheaper then what you’ve been quoted. All that’s needed is the starter kit, an additional t-connector and the Tohatsu cable.
> Starter kit: NMEA 2000 Starter Kit | Accessory | Lowrance USA
> 
> Tohatsu cable: https://www.boats.net/product/tohatsu/3KY761310
> 
> Additional T Connector: NMEA 2000-T-RD Network T-Connector | Accessory | Lowrance USA


Has anyone tried or know of this drop cable will work through NMEA on Lowance HDS Live 9?


----------



## PT_KNPP22

Bump


----------



## the_carli

Just got a Tohatsu MFS 30C ETL. I think they got away with the interface cable that allowed for the Honda drop cable to NMEA backbone connection previously described here. The manual seem to state that I need a different drop cable that connects to ECU. 

















Anyone got more info on this?


----------



## bermuda

Hi - I also have a MFS30 - there is an adapter cable that connects from the socket you are pointing at to the main cable. Adapter part #3NV-76133-0. That said I've connected everything to my MFS30 but my GO7 doesn't get any data from motor beyond recognizing that the bus is present. I am wondering if the motor has to be running instead of just having ignition key turned on. I will test tomorrow if I can find the ears lol.


----------



## bermuda

Just talked with Tohatsu customer service - engine has to be running to get data from ECU - on the small outboards the battery does not supply power to the ECR when ignition is on - ECU only gets power from engine when running.


----------



## coconutgroves

I have not purchased my setup yet, but found this site that has NMEA parts. The OEM Tohatsu cable is like 18 feet long - which is longer than my skiff! I don't want to coil it up and try to hide it either - that is just excess and bulky. This guy makes a 10 foot version:









Better Connected™ Tohatsu Outboard NMEA Interface Cable + Tee (Free Shipping in USA/Canada) - Golden Channels


Yamaha NMEA 2000 cable for Tohatsu Outboards




www.goldenchannels.com





I am going to build my kit and order from him.


----------



## bermuda

Ha - wish i would have saw that - I have to wrap it all up with tie wraps tonite lol.


----------



## coconutgroves

bermuda said:


> Ha - wish i would have saw that - I have to wrap it all up with tie wraps tonite lol.


I haven't bought one yet, but wondered if it could be trimmed down on the plug side and then reseat the wires.


----------



## stiggy

Searching for parts led me to this thread. Having the hardest time trying to find this interface cable (*3NV761330)* for the MFS30. Does anyone have a lead or a Tohatsu Dealer that can source these parts? Boats.net has the generic 200 day wait. The Seattle area dealers aren't very helpful either. 

Cheers


----------



## coconutgroves

stiggy said:


> Searching for parts led me to this thread. Having the hardest time trying to find this interface cable (*3NV761330)* for the MFS30. Does anyone have a lead or a Tohatsu Dealer that can source these parts? Boats.net has the generic 200 day wait. The Seattle area dealers aren't very helpful either.
> 
> Cheers


Did you see my post above for the aftermarket cable provider? Try them.


----------



## bermuda

stiggy said:


> 3NV761330


I got mine at boats.net


----------



## Settin_hooks

Will this work on the 25 tohatsu?


----------



## mrmoon

Hello everyone. Thank you for the guidance. I have Tohatsu MFS 50 (bought this year) followed the guidelines and got everything wired up. BUT my Garmin 8410xsv is not getting any readings from the engine, like no signal at all. I went to our local official Tohatsu representatives, and they said that I have to buy the original cable cos third-party could have damaged the PCB. But first, I do not believe it, how Honda cable is burning the Thoatsu PCB (blue + white wires are connected accordingly). Second, out of a joke world, they said that they'll be able to diagnose it only after I buy the cable. Like what? In order to tell me if my board is burned I have to buy a cable first! What a joke.

Anyway, what might have I done wrong? I got backbone hooked up to power line, all connected as per http://tohatsubulgaria.com/Download/TOCS(Tohatsu Onboard Communication System).pdf

Is it my motor or Garmin GPS? Am I missing something?


----------



## mrmoon

Right, went to non-officials and found out that backbone wasn't powered. So after fixing the power supply line all went rolling! Thank you everyone for the guides.


----------



## coconutgroves

mrmoon said:


> Right, went to non-officials and found out that backbone wasn't powered. So after fixing the power supply line all went rolling! Thank you everyone for the guides.


Correct, the backbone must be powered.

Some sites with info state to use a separate battery from the starting battery - BS. Just run a fuse through the power line to the backbone - no second battery needed. It's low voltage.

The engine has to be running for it to send data. 

I love the hell out of my setup and will be adding the fuel management module soon.


----------



## Settin_hooks

Just to confirm it does work with the 25 you just need the additional cable. Have mine all linked up to the Simrad on the lt-25 now!


----------

